# Update on me



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

After receiving such a cute card from from one of my SM Friends, decided an update was due. I have completd one week of my two week radiation treatment. The front left side of my chin went numb and they decided maybe the nerves were being pinched in the bone connecting it to my head (spine to head). All elsse is doing okay. Please continue to pray for me. i'll try to do better writing updates.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you for the update, Donna.

I continue to pray and think positive thoughts that you will heal. You have gone through so much.

Sending you healing hugs and love.:tender:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Donna, we will continue to keep you in our thoughts and prays. Zach and Boo send hugs and kisses.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Donna.. have been and will continue to keep you in my prayers! 
It's so good to see you 'touch-base' with us here as I know we all are thinking of you!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Prayers and good thoughts are being sent your way.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sending you love and prayers.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the update......really good to hear from you. I hope things improve, sounds like a very hard time for you and your family :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Donna - so good to see you posting! We are thinking of you!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

We are all thinking and praying for you. Peace and healing energy coming your way every day....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Donna dearest, drinking a gluh-wein & lifting my cup to you. It is a cup of courage & hope & trust in our Father God who knows the breath you breath & the pain you bear. I send my own special love & prayers for healing, hope & happiness in the journey of faith that you & we all travel together, because we are sisters in this journey.
Kitzel & Lisi send Ollie warmest thoughts & wishing you special times together!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Donna, it's wonderful to see you here! You are always in our thoughts and prayers. XOXO


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Hugs and sweet puppy kisses...


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Donna, it's good to see you 

Definitely will keep up the prayers.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Donna my heart just leaped when I saw that you posted! It's so good to see you here. Many prayers and much love to you.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

It's good to hear from you! I will keep you in my prayers and I hope the treatments go well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Good to hear from you!!!! HUGS AND PRAYERS FOR YOU AND OLLIE


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh Donna, glad that all is going well, keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending thoughts and prayers your way, Donna.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you for the update. You are in my prayers.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Donna, it's so nice to hear from you. I hope your strength returns day by day. give Ollie some kisses from all of us!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Donna, so good that you updated. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs to you and Ollie!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Donna thank you for the update...you continue to be in my prayers. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Thinking of you Donna.....you are in my prayers.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:grouphug: Sending love and hopeful thoughts.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Continued prayers for you and your healing. God bless you and give you strength. Think of you each day!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So how are you feeling my friend? I know you have been down this road before & continue to forge ahead, but my heart also knows it isn't easy. You are a brave, courageous lady and a wonderful example to all of us. Please know you can also come here to cry. We love you & Ollie!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's so good to hear from you ! I know it;s hard to update when you don't feel well. We think about you often and have you in our prayers...
You're an amazingly strong lady! Sending lots of hugs and puppy kissies!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Continued prayers for you. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

rayer:rayer: So sorry you have been sick. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smootch::smootch: Donna - so glad to see you post here. :aktion033: I know you're going through a really hard time, but you're a very strong woman. We love you, support you and send you all our love. :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, what Sue said Donna!
I miss hearing about your grand-kids, Ollie & your walks. I know C takes a big hit on the body so know you continue in our thoughts & rayer:rayerrayers. May God give you new strength every single day to face down the dragons.
Big group hugs, my friend.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the update and hugs for you, Donna!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending thoughts and prayers to you, Donna. You are WOMAN and I hear you roar!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Donna -- praying for you daily.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you Donna.:grouphug:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Donna I'm keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

You are in our thoughts. Hugs!


----------

